# Commenting In A Thread



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello there users, Smart Tech, TBT Admin, here. This board, as you've read from the description, is a place to show off your artwork, and get other user's opinion. However, we've had a little trouble with opinions, how they are expressed, and other things relating to them. So, to clear everything up, this is how it will work.

Now, both types of opinions are welcome, positive and negative. Now, I've seen the most problems with negative commenting. Sometimes, it is good to have criticism, as it helps you get better in the long run. Now, expressing it by saying "You suck, don't make sigs any more." or "You are the worst sig maker in history" is not expressing your opinion, but you are insulting the user that made the work. Now, something like "Well, such-and-such could be improved" or "You could try to make so-and-so work better with the overall layout of the sig" is good negative comments. And, just because someone gives you a negative comment, don't get all upset over it, and don't start arguing over it. If I see any of it, *the users who have participated in the flame war actively will be warned*. Also, don't go around dissing the person's work if you don't like them, period. That goes with the stuff above, and will get you in trouble. If you have an opinion to express, positive or negative, make sure to present it in a nice, rule-abiding way. 

- Smart Tech


----------

